

Is The QR Code Dead? - delongshot
http://interactionworks.com/is-the-qr-code-dead

======
nchlswu
QR Codes for marketing may be "dead" (it was DOA for most implementations
IMO), but that doesn't mean they can't have some interesting use cases. I
think the syncing of two different devices is pretty compelling.

That being said, the article hits the point pretty well when noting QR Codes
are a tool. However, NFC isn't necessarily a "replacement" for QR Codes, as QR
Codes don't require the proximity that NFC does.

------
dougbarrett
I'm building a web application based around QR codes, and living in Los
Angeles I can see that QR codes are definitely not dead, if anything they are
appearing on almost every flyer, restaurant window, etc.

Until you can easily program a RFID tag from the web without having to use a
driver, then I think QR codes will serve their purpose for an easy way for
phones to access content quickly just by scanning a photo.

~~~
bonzoesc
Have you done any analytics or tracking to see how often they get used?

~~~
delongshot
We include analytics in the campaigns we run. It all depends on the benefit to
the user, we've seen good results and have done a case study on one campaign.

------
rootedbox
QR Code is Dead.. Long live the QR Code.. Within shipping / warehouse
operations QRCodes will continue to be useful as they are easy to print onto a
sticker, are fairly robust, and are already built into many a logistics
program.

~~~
delongshot
Good example. Forgot to consider that one as well. Thanks!

------
jpswade

       The QR code is just a tool…it’s not a solution to a problem.
    

The problem is typing in long strings (like URLs) into mobile devices, the
solution is QR codes.

~~~
delongshot
Sure, valid point. But why would a user want to go to a website in the first
place? That seems like the bigger issue in most cases that QR codes don't
solve that businesses neglect.

~~~
untog
I think this is the core of it. Why do I need to go your web site _right now_?
What are you offering me that rewards that kind of prompt action? Most often
it's absolutely nothing. And the QR code is on a subway train, where I can't
load the web page anyway.

~~~
delongshot
Well said. Ah...subway QR codes...

